# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IBFA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (10 Ιουνίου, Πεντέλη)

## Polyneikos

Στις 10 Ιουνίου, στην αίθουσα Δημοτικής Κοινότητας Πεντέλης θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πρωτάθλημα της IBFA Hellas.
O αγώνας θα αποτελέσει πρόκριση για το Universe της IBFA στην Ιταλία

----------


## Predator1995

ξερουμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες??? για κατηγοριες?? για κοστος συμμετοχης?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aνακοίνωση IBFA Hellas για γυναικείες κατηγορίες 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

To βραβείο Τούλα Νομικού θα απονεμηθεί στην καλύτερη γυναίκα pozer του αγώνα μας και η νικήτρια, θα λάβει από την εταιρεία Bodyfitness δώροεπιταγή αξίας 100€

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση  IBFA HELLAS


Το Ταμείο εισόδου στο πρωτάθλημα ΙΒFA HELLAS 10 IOYNIOY 2018  θα διατεθεί για τα εξοδα της μεταφοράς ΓΙΑ ΤΟ EUROPE & UNIVERSE*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την κατηγορία FASHION ανδρών και γυναικών

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Γενικός Νικητής του Κυπέλλου της ΙBFA του 2017, Τάσος Χολέβας, θα πραγματοποιήσει guest posing στο Πρωτάθλημα του Ιουνίου!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΟΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

O χάρτης του σημείου του αγώνα της IBFA Hellas , στο *KEΠ του Δήμου του* * της Πεντέλης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ολοκληρώθηκε το Πρωτάθλημα της IBFA Hellas .
Γενικός Νικητής ο Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης!
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τεραστιος ο *Γιωργος Αιχμαλωτιδης* δεν αφησε περιθωρια για τον γενικο τιτλο.
Επαιξε κατευθειαν στο Overall στο τελος του αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι φωτογραφίες του Πρωταθλήματος της IBFA HELLAS που πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 10 Ιουνίου στην Πεντέλη ανέβηκαν στο *Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr!*
Παράλληλα θα ξεκινήσει η παρουσίαση του αγώνα εδώ στο άρθρο του αγώνα, ανα κατηγορία, σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα. Stay tuned!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Juniors (-24y)*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*International Bodybuilding*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## tuku

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες !!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σας ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες !!!



Να εισαι καλά Παναγιώτη, πάλι καλά βρήκαμε την ευκαιρία και τα είπαμε κατά την διάρκεια του αγώνα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Juniors*

Στην *1η* θεση ο *Ευαγγελος Λισκος* ,με μυστακιον Μακεδονομαχου  :01. Wink:  με πολυ καλη μυικοτητα κ γραμμωση ,*2ος ο Φωτης Βασιλακοπουλος* που υπερτερουσε σε σχηματα αλλα δεν ειχε πιασει τη γραμμωση του πρωτου , *3ος ο Νικος Κισας* ,*4ος ο Βασιλης Σκευας* .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην  *International Bodybuilding* , πραγματι το *Νο 301* ηταν εξαιρετικος με πολους δικους του κοινο  που ηρθαν να τον δουν κ 2ος  ενας Σερβος ,ο* Κισαν Τζοβανοβιτς*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Βοdybuilding 55+*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Βοdybuilding 50+*
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters Βοdybuilding 55+*

Δυσκολη μαχη αναμεσα σε *Γιωργο Μπουγατιωτη* κ *Μιχαλη Σκορδιλη* ,που μου φανηκαν κ οι δυο κ αλλο ανεβασμενοι  απο Wabba πριν δυο εβδομαδες . 
Τελικα στη *1η* θεση ο *Σκορδιλης* ,*2ος ο Μπουγατιωτης*.
*3ος ο Σπυρος Βαλαβανης* παντα με τη γνωστη του γραμμωση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters Βοdybuilding 50+*

Με τη προσθηκη του *Μιχαλη Σκορδιλη* τη τελευταια στιγμη στην κατηγορια ,η *1η* θεση ''εκλεισε'' για τους υπολοιπους.
Το κυριοτερο που εμεινε ηταν η συγκινητικη κινηση του *Λατσο* να προσφερει το κυπελο της *2ης* θεσης που πηρε ,στον φιλο του κ αντιπαλο για καποιες δεκαετιες *Δημητρη Ζωη*  :03. Clap: .   Ηταν πραγματι μια κινηση που συγκινησε κ εδειξε τι ειναι αυτο που μετραει περισσοτερο κ μενει απο εναν αθλητη.   Αυτη η κινηση εκτιμηθηκε κ απο τον προεδρο Νικο Μαστροκωστοπουλο που του εδωσε ενα νεο κυπελο. :03. Clap: 
Στην *3η* θεση ο *Γιωργος Ντερτινης*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 40+
*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπειδή ο Στελάρας τρελλαίνεται για τους παραλληλισμούς του Χρήστου, χθες μου έλεγε ο Χρήστος, τωρα να γράψω οτι νικητής της κατηγορίας (Μιχαλογλου) μοιάζει στο Casey Viator η θα μας κράξει ο Στελιος  :01. Razz: 








Του χε μείνει απωθημένο απο τον αγώνα της WABBA. :01. Razz: 




> , *4ος ο Μιχαλογλου Θεοδωρος* Νο 10 με συμμετρικο μπαλαρισμενο σωμα ,αν ειχε παραπανω γραμμωση ..... Προσωπικα μου αρεσε κ μου εφερνε σε .....καλα ..αστο καλυτερα ,με τη περιεργεια θα μεινετε

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

:01.Ftou:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Eπειδή ο Στελάρας τρελλαίνεται για τους παραλληλισμούς του Χρήστου, χθες μου έλεγε ο Χρήστος, τωρα να γράψω οτι νικητής της κατηγορίας (Μιχαλογλου) μοιάζει στο Casey Viator η θα μας κράξει ο Στελιος


Τοπες κ τοκανες τελικα ε;; :01. Razz: :   Επρεπε να τους αφηνες να εσκαγαν απο  τη περιεργεια  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> 


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 40+*

Πιο ''στεγνος''  ...φαινοταν καλυτερος απο την Wabba κ πηρε την *1η* θεση ο *Μιχαλογλου Θεοδωρος* με τα ωραια του μπαλαρισματα ,οχι κ πολυ ευκολα ομως μια κ οι επομενοι δυο ηταν πολυ καλοι με τα σημεια τους.
ο *2ος* με την σκληρη του ''Ινδιανικη''  :01. Wink:  γραμμωση οπως θα ελεγε ο φιλος μου ο Ηλιας :01. Wink:  *Βασιλης Προκοπιου*   κ ο *3ος Βουζουναρας Αγγελος* με ομορφη διαπλαση κ καλυτερα ποδια.
Καλος κ ο* 4ος Ιωαννης Νανος* .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως εδω που τα λέμε δεν ήταν και άστοχος ο παραληλλησμός του Χρήστου τον μοιάζει στη φάτσα τον _Casey Viator_ , ο Στέλιος όμως τον τέντωσε τον Χρήστο στον τροχό , ούτε γνώμη να μη πεί  :01. Unsure:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Fitness 45+
*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters Fitness 45+* 

Καθαρα στη *1η* θεση ο *Παναγιωτης Δημακοπουλος* , *2ος ο Γιαννης Συνεφοπουλος* παντα με την ωριμη γοητευτικη του εμφανιση κ με περισσοτερη καθαρη μυικοτητα απο την τελευταια του εμφανιση.
*3ος ο Γιωργος Ντερτινης ,4ος ο Δημητρης Ζωης ,5ος ο Παναγης Γαρμπης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Fashion Models


*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Fashion Models 35+*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Fashion Models 35+*

Αρκετες συγκρισεις κ διλημμα για την πρωτη θεση αναμεσα στις *Ρουλα Σπυριδωνος* κ *Γερολυματου ..Νο 306* (μπλε μαγιο) που ηταν κ οι δυο πολυ καλες , κατι ακουστηκε για διαχωρισμο κατηγοριας αλλα τελικα δεν.. :01. Wink: 
*1η η Γερολυματου* τελικα που ηταν λιγο πιο μυικα ανεπτυγμενη ,*2η η Ρουλα Σπυριδωνος* κ *3η η Ειρηνη Ζωγραφου* με ομορφη σκηνικη παρουσια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Fashion Models* 

*1η η Ευα Λυμπερη Νο* 308 βελτιωμενη απο τη Wabba κ με πιο ανεση
*2η η Ασπα Λατσκα* Νο 374 .

Εδω ρε παιδια χωρις να θελω να μειωσω την νικητρια ,το αποτελεσμα μου ακουστηκε τελειως "φαλτσοσφυριγμα" .
Η Λατσκα ηταν σε αλλο επιπεδο κ τρομερα βελτιωμενη σε φινιρισμα κ αποδεκτη μυικοτητα για τη κατηγορια ,ακομη κ μια ατελεια που ειχε στους προσαγωγους εξαφανιστηκε.  Επειδη ακουστηκε  ''Κοιταμε να δουμε πια ειναι πιο καταλληλη για τη κατηγορια''  :01. Unsure: .... ε ας την εβαζαν στη καταλληλη τοτε να εβγαινε πρωτη στην κατασταση που ηταν.
Εχουμε δει κ καποιους διεθνεις αγωνες κ ητε η κατηγορια λεγεται Βikini η Fhasion η κ Models ακομη (αυτη εχει καποιες διαφορες) αναλογα την ομοσπονδια ,γνωριζουμε τα κριτηρια πανω κατω.
* Για να μην παρεξηγηθω ουτε καν τη ξερω την κοπελα ,ουτε καν ποιος ειναι προπονητης της.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^....Αν θα απαντουσε καποιος οτι ειχε παραπανω μυικοτητα για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας ,τοτε θα επρεπε κ το αποτελεσμα της Women Fashion Models 35+ να ηταν αναποδο αναμεσα στη 1η κ 2η .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Shape
*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Women Shape* η *Ελενα Ασημακοπουλου* στην τριτη της επιτυχημενη εμφανιση της σεζον .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Shape 45+

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Fitness 35+ & Women Bodybuilding
*























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Shape 45+*

*1η η Κατερινα Θεοδωρου κ 2η Γεωργια Σεραπιδου* ,αξιοθαυμαστες για την προσπαθεια τους μια κ μητερες  2 κ 3 παιδιων η καθε μια  :01. Wink:  κ κοντα στα πενηντα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Fitness 35+  & Women Bodybuilding*

Σωστα διαχωρησαν πανω στη σκηνη την *Ελενη Ανεστοπουλου* στη κατηγορια  *Bodybuilding* μια κ ηταν σε τρομερο επιπεδο μυικοτητας κ γραμμωσης.

*Στην Fitness* στην *1η* θεση η *Ναταλια Κιτσενοβα* που ειχε πιο σχημα απο την *2η Αλικη Κρικου* ...μια γλυκυτατη παρουσια αλλα πρεπει να εχασε βαρος σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα (συμμετειχε κ στο Αιγιο )κ εμφανιστηκε καπως καταβολισμενη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Women Fashion Models*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Women Shape*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Overall Women Fashion Models  η *Γερονυματου Νο 306*


Overall Women Shape η *Ελενη Ανεστοπουλου*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness -3kg
*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness +1.73 0kg

*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fitness -3 kg*
1ος ο Νικος Βεζυροπουλος με καποια καλα γραμμωμενα σημεια ,2ος ο Λεωνιδας Κοκωτσης που ηταν ο πιο συμμετρικος της κατηγοριας ,3ος ο Νανος Ιωαννης ,4ος ο Νικος Τασσος ( Λιγοτερη επιθετικοτητα-σπρωξιματα στη σκηνη στους διπλανους του ...θα ηταν καλυτερα :01. Wink:  ).
5ος ο "βερμουδατος" Νικος Σκουλης .. θα ηταν πιο ψηλα αν ειχε καλυτερα ποδια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fitness +1 73*

Αλλη μια ευκολη πρωτια κατηγοριας για τον Παναγιωτη Δημακοπουλο

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness -1.73 +3k


*







*



Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness +1.73 +4k

*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Men Fitness -1,73 ο Δημητρης Τζορμπατζιδης ,αθλητης του Λατσο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Men Fitness + 1.73

Ξανα αντιμετωποι με το ιδιο αποτελεσμα ,1ος ο σκληρα γραμμωμενος Βασιλης Προκοπιου ,2ος ο Αγγελος Βουζουναρας πιο συμμετρικα καλαισθητος.
3ος ο Αναστασιος Χαριτακης με καλα σημεια κ αυτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fitness +1.73 +6k
*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Men Fitness
*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fashion Models 35+
*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fashion Models International & Short

*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Fashion Models Tall


*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*OVERALL MEN FASHION MODELS

*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fitness +1.73 +6k*  
Ευκολα το ''Αγαλμα'' *Γιωργος Παπαδογιαννης* με *2ο το Σπυρο Γεροντα* .





Οπως κερδισε κ το *Overall Men Fitness* απεναντι στον Παναγιωτη Δημακοπουλο

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fashion Models 35+* 
1ος ο Αρμαος Λουκας ,2ος ο Γεωργιου ...Νο 224 κ 3ος ο Παναγης Γαρμπης

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Men Fashion Models International & Short

*International* ο πολυ καλος Νο 301



*
Men Fashion* νικητης ο Νικος Σκουλής





*Men Fashion Models Tall* ο *Γιωργος Σιωνιδης* οπως κ Γενικος νικητης της Men Fashion Models . Στον τριτο αγωνα του της σεζον κ παντα στη πρωτη θεση

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χαμηλή ΒΒ*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία ΒΒ
*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή BB*


























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Χαμηλή ΒΒ*

Αλλη μια 1η θεση για τον Γιωργο Μπουγατιωτη , ο αντιπαλος του ειχε τις μαζες για περαιτερω ανοδο εαν συνεχισει κ γραμμωσει .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μεσαία ΒΒ*

Σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση κ μεγαλη βελτιωση απο τη Wabba ο *Χρηστος Παπαδοπουλος* ευκολα στην 1η θεση.
Ο *Θεοδωρος Μιχαλογλου* αν κ ηταν πιο ''μαλακος'' απο την πρωτη του εμφανιση στη Master +40 ....λογικο μια κ ηταν 6 ωρες περιπου στην αναμονη να κουραστηκε ο ανθρωπος ... παρολαυτα πηρε την 2η θεση απ τον πιο φρεσκο κ ξεκουραστο *Παναγιωτη Καραμανη* που επαιξε μονο σε αυτη τη κατηγορια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Ψηλή BB*

Σκληρα μυωδης κ φλεβομενος ο *Βαγγελης Καραγιαννακης* στη 1η θεση ,αφηνοντας στη 2η το Νο 201

----------


## tuku

> *Μεσαία ΒΒ*
> 
> Σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση κ μεγαλη βελτιωση απο τη Wabba ο *Χρηστος Παπαδοπουλος* ευκολα στην 1η θεση.
> Ο *Θεοδωρος Μιχαλογλου* αν κ ηταν πιο ''μαλακος'' απο την πρωτη του εμφανιση στη Master +40 ....λογικο μια κ ηταν 6 ωρες περιπου στην αναμονη να κουραστηκε ο ανθρωπος ... παρολαυτα πηρε την 2η θεση απ τον πιο φρεσκο κ ξεκουραστο *Παναγιωτη Καραμανη* που επαιξε μονο σε αυτη τη κατηγορια.



ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961 από του χρόνου νόμιμα στη Master +40  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  έτος γεννήσεως 1979 ...  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  όσο για το ξεκούραστος ( ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ )... μην ξεχνάτε  οτι ήμασταν απο τις 1:00 εκει και βγήκαμε 12:20 ( σχεδόν ...) οπότε όλοι ήμασταν μες στην τρελή χαρά ... 
Σας ευχαριστούμε που ήσασταν μαζί μας και για τις υπέροχες φώτο σας  !!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961 από του χρόνου νόμιμα στη Master +40  έτος γεννήσεως 1979 ...  όσο για το ξεκούραστος ( ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ )... μην ξεχνάτε  οτι ήμασταν απο τις 1:00 εκει και βγήκαμε 12:20 ( σχεδόν ...) οπότε όλοι ήμασταν μες στην τρελή χαρά ... 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε που ήσασταν μαζί μας και για τις υπέροχες φώτο σας  !!!!!


Παναγιώτη καλή επιτυχία στους επόμενούς σου στόχους. Άργησε ο αγώνας αλλά τουλάχιστον βρήκαμε ευκαιρία και για μια κουβέντα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κλείνω το άρθρο του αγώνα, όπως ξεκίνησε, με τον Γενικό Τίτλο.*
Στην μάχη του Οverall προστέθηκε ο Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης, ο οποίος πραγματοποίησε το ατομικό του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συγκρίσεις για τον Γενικό Τίτλο
*


















*Οι κριτές ζήτησαν ένα comparison μεταξύ Γιώργου Αιχμαλωτίδη και Χρήστου Παπαδόπουλου σε 2 πόζες, άνοιγμα πλάτης πίσω και διπλή δικεφάλων πίσω για να βγαλουν το αποτέλεσμα.
*




*
ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΧΜΑΛΩΤΙΔΗΣ

*







*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

Guest posing έκανε ο Γενικός Νικητής του Κυπέλλου της IBFA το 2017, Τάσος Χολέβας















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961 από του χρόνου νόμιμα στη Master +40  έτος γεννήσεως 1979 ...  όσο για το ξεκούραστος ( ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ )... μην ξεχνάτε  οτι ήμασταν απο τις 1:00 εκει και βγήκαμε 12:20 ( σχεδόν ...) οπότε όλοι ήμασταν μες στην τρελή χαρά ... 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε που ήσασταν μαζί μας και για τις υπέροχες φώτο σας  !!!!!


Ενταξει....τι ειναι ενα 12ωρο για σας;  :01. Razz:   Νεα παιδια ειστε :01. Mr. Green: .
Απλως  το ειπα για τον ...  ''Casey Viator''  :01. Mr. Green:   οτι επειδη επαιξε πρωτα κατα τις εξι η ωρα κ μετα κατα τις δωδεκα ,ολο αυτο το διαστημα αναμεσα ολο κ κατι θα εφαγε κ θα ηπιε για να αντεξει στη δευτερη του εμφανιση ...ξερεις.
Καλη επιτυχια στους στοχους σου Παναγιωτη κ εμεις ευχαριστουμε που μεσα στη ταλαιπωρια σου ειχες διαθεση :01. Smile:  να μιλαμε κ να μας λυνεις διαφορες αποριες του αγωνα :01. Smile:

----------

